# Howhit GY6 Yerf Dog 3209 Engine Swap



## chazjr3 (May 25, 2009)

I recently bought a used Yerf Dog go cart for $75.00 bucks. I got it mostly for the frame. I was told that it was not running and maybe it had carburetor problems. Come to find out the history of the Yerf Dog was a big problem waiting to happen. It has cheap faulty parts all over the engine, rotting and decaying hoses and fittings. I just wanted to know if anybody out there had found a way around all of it's inherent problems or, has done an engine swap on one of these things? If so what are my options and what resources did you use? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## silent_elite (Jul 2, 2009)

pretty much if you find a horizontal engine like one of an edger then you can swap it on. you may have to custom fad a few things like a mounting plate and the throttle linkage and the clutch but it shouldn't be too much work. i build my own go carts from mowers i find on the side of the road and im only 16.


----------

